# Mom lost the Batryl!



## dakotah999 (Aug 25, 2014)

Ugh my mom lost my batryl, brand new!! Ugh now i need it and it was like a huge bottle, enough for like 10 rat dosages all at once. it was the size given for small dogs and cats.... ugh gotta buy new one now $$$$$$


----------

